# MAC NW43 equivalents (from successful purchases I've made)



## makeuplovr (Nov 23, 2011)

MAC NW43 in Studio Tech foundation and Studio Fix Powder:

  	MUFE HD foundation in 175
  	MUFE Face and Body Foundation in #44
  	MUFE mat Velvet foundation in 75
  	Cover FX water based foundation in B25
  	Clinique Even Better foundation in Golden
  	Body Shop Oil-balancing foundation in #9
  	Bare Minerals foundation in Medium Dark

  	Hope that helps!!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 27, 2011)

cool!  thanks for posting.  I would love to see others post a list like this here.


----------

